# BMW CPO Warranty Did NOT Transfer to Me



## mattflyae (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a 03 330xi from a wholesale dealer. Before I bought the car I ran the VIN with a BMW Service person and the BMW Vehicle History Report indicated the car DID have a CPO warranty ending 7/29/2009. It also indicated the CPO inspection was completed 12/2006. I purchased the car 2/2007 with this information. 

The New car warranty just ran out and my window regulator just went. I brought the car to the BMW dealer for the window regulator to be repaired under CPO warranty. The dealers says the car has NO CPO warranty. They say the vehicle history report show nothing about a CPO warranty. 

I still have the printed version of the Vehicle History Report indicating a CPO warranty.

Has anyone every heard of BMWNA retracting a CPO warranty?

Does the CPO warranty go with the car or the owner?


----------



## geneo1954 (Oct 22, 2006)

Did you do a carfax check on the car if so don't they give some kind of warranty that the info is correct.?If so go after them


----------



## HPLouis (Feb 15, 2007)

The Carfax will not list the BMW CPO warranty. It will just list if the car was still under the original warranty. 

Since you have the paperwork, call the CPO selling dealership and find out what happened. Also see if they'll send you a copy of the CPO paperwork.

The CPO warranty goes with the car. If I sell my car, they'll also get the CPO warranty and the extended maintenance. Call BMW NA and talk to them too.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

mattflyae said:


> *I bought a 03 330xi from a wholesale dealer*. Before I bought the car I ran the VIN with a BMW Service person and the BMW Vehicle History Report indicated the car DID have a CPO warranty ending 7/29/2009. It also indicated the CPO inspection was completed 12/2006. I purchased the car 2/2007 with this information.
> 
> The New car warranty just ran out and my window regulator just went. I brought the car to the BMW dealer for the window regulator to be repaired under CPO warranty. The dealers says the car has NO CPO warranty. They say the vehicle history report show nothing about a CPO warranty.
> 
> ...


If I am correct, you need to buy the car from a BMW dealer, not a wholesaler. I may be wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Read the fine print carefully. It may be a third party outfit warranty and not BMW CPO warranty.


----------



## mattflyae (Feb 14, 2007)

jcatral14 said:


> Read the fine print carefully. It may be a third party outfit warranty and not BMW CPO warranty.


No, there is no third party warranty.

The wholesale dealer said it had the remainder of the BMW CPO warranty, and I checked BMW's Vehicle History Report printed at the BMW dealer and the report showed the car being covered under a CPO warranty till 7/29/2009.

I did see this happened to another person on a different BMW forum so apparently its not only me having this problem.

Anyone else heard of this happening to someone else?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you still have the printout? Go back to the dealership where you got the printout.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Let's get the facts straight here...

Look at your print out. Does it say "CPO -- Pending" or "CPO -- Active"??

Sounds like you bought an aged unit that had been for sale on the dealer's lot, but they did not sell it and ended up wholesaling it. In this case, the car was probably on their lot for sale in "pending" CPO status (car had been inspected, but the actual warranty is not activated until the car is *sold by that dealer* as a CPO car to a *retail *customer). When you got the print-out from the dealer, it was probably still in pending CPO status because the dealer had not yet deleted it from the system.

Unless this car was an "Active" CPO car at the time the wholesaler bought it from the BMW dealer, there is no CPO coverage. The CPO coverage only activates once the BMW dealer sells the car to a retail customer, and when they report the sale of that vehicle to BMWNA it activates the CPO warranty. If they wholesale the car, they will delete it from the CPO program and there will be no CPO warranty.

If the wholesale dealer that you bought the car from promised you CPO coverage, then try and get him to cover the cost of these repairs. Since you did not buy through a BMW dealer, neither that dealer or BMWNA is going to do anything here, especially giving you CPO coverage that you don't qualify for since you did not buy from a BMW dealer.


----------



## mattflyae (Feb 14, 2007)

SARAFIL said:


> Let's get the facts straight here...
> 
> Look at your print out. Does it say "CPO -- Pending" or "CPO -- Active"??
> 
> ...


You are Absolutely right. It does say PENDING. So I guess that is what happened. That really sucks for me as I bought the car thinking it had the CPO coverage I wanted. I figured PENDING referred to the miles pending because the car was still under original warranty and CPO had not kicked in. Oh well.

Thanks so much for that information SARAFIL, These forums can be such a good information source.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

mattflyae said:


> You are Absolutely right. It does say PENDING. So I guess that is what happened. That really sucks for me as I bought the car thinking it had the CPO coverage I wanted. I figured PENDING referred to the miles pending because the car was still under original warranty and CPO had not kicked in. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks so much for that information Safaril, These forums can be such a good information source.


If the seller represented it as a CPO, you might have recourse against them. But that'd be a tough road. In any event, good luck!


----------



## Amrou (Oct 28, 2007)

Bart001 is right,this is called an expert misrepresentation-from the BMW dealer's side and it is a valid basis for remedies.he told you the CPO is covering the car and that info influenced ur buying decision.go after them and try..


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Amrou said:


> Bart001 is right,this is called an expert misrepresentation-from the BMW dealer's side and it is a valid basis for remedies.he told you the CPO is covering the car and that info influenced ur buying decision.go after them and try..


The bottom line is that he bought the car from a non-BMW dealer, and in that case they can't sell a car as "CPO" and it would only carry the remaining warranties (which could possibly include previous CPO coverage, if the car had previously been sold once as a CPO, but that is not the case with this car). The dealer that he bought the car from is on the hook if they promised warranty coverage that he does not actually have.

The BMW dealer wasn't really a part of this mess... all they did was do him a favor by looking up the service history for him and giving him a copy. There was obviously some misunderstanding regarding the CPO status, but it is not clear to anyone here what info was exchanged (*he does not say that anyone at the dealer told him the car had CPO coverage... only that he thought it had CPO coverage based on what he read on the report, which we now know he misunderstood.*) Since he did not actually buy anything from the BMW dealer, and he probably didn't pay them anything to look up the service records, I don't really think they owe him anything.

And for the record, (and this is aimed at the post that is quoted above in my reply), this mentality that the BMW dealer is to blame when they weren't even part of this transaction and all they did was provide free info to the original poster... *that is exactly one of reasons why BMW dealers are no longer allowed to share any info from the Vehicle History Report with 3rd parties*, and most (all?) dealers will no longer run service history reports for you unless it is done on your own vehicle as part of a service visit. BMW does not want people that are buying cars from 3rd parties (not BMW dealers) to use the Vehicle History Reports to try and get something out of BMWNA or the dealers that they are not entitled to.


----------



## mattflyae (Feb 14, 2007)

SARAFIL said:


> The bottom line is that he bought the car from a non-BMW dealer, and in that case they can't sell a car as "CPO" and it would only carry the remaining warranties (which could possibly include previous CPO coverage, if the car had previously been sold once as a CPO, but that is not the case with this car). The dealer that he bought the car from is on the hook if they promised warranty coverage that he does not actually have.
> 
> The BMW dealer wasn't really a part of this mess... all they did was do him a favor by looking up the service history for him and giving him a copy. There was obviously some misunderstanding regarding the CPO status, but it is not clear to anyone here what info was exchanged (*he does not say that anyone at the dealer told him the car had CPO coverage... only that he thought it had CPO coverage based on what he read on the report, which we now know he misunderstood.*) Since he did not actually buy anything from the BMW dealer, and he probably didn't pay them anything to look up the service records, I don't really think they owe him anything.
> 
> And for the record, (and this is aimed at the post that is quoted above in my reply), this mentality that the BMW dealer is to blame when they weren't even part of this transaction and all they did was provide free info to the original poster... *that is exactly one of reasons why BMW dealers are no longer allowed to share any info from the Vehicle History Report with 3rd parties*, and most (all?) dealers will no longer run service history reports for you unless it is done on your own vehicle as part of a service visit. BMW does not want people that are buying cars from 3rd parties (not BMW dealers) to use the Vehicle History Reports to try and get something out of BMWNA or the dealers that they are not entitled to.


I completely agree with you. It is basically on me in the end. I took a BMW salespersons word on the CPO coverage. I also did not look deeply enough into the BMW Conditions for CPO. I had figured since it was listed as CPO on the Vehicle History Report, and I was told it was transferable, that It was all complete. However, I should have looked further into it, maybe called BMWNA before the purchase to determine fully that it was covered. Unfortunately it was a little deceiving that CPO warranty was listed on the Vehicle History report, and listed a date that the inspection was completed. I assume now that CPO coverage is not initiated until the purchase time at the BMW Dealer.

I guess the BMW dealer does not pay the precessing fee to BMWNA until the car is sold? Anyone able to confirm that? I find it a little disappointing that, if the processing fee was already paid and the inspection was done, that the car wouldn't be covered. That would be a waist of time and the processing fee. Although it would not really be in BMWNA's best interest still to cover the car, due to the obligation to pay for my repairs.

In the end I do not hold anyone but myself accountable, just wish I had done some more research before taking BMW employees words and relying on my own basic findings.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

It was my understanding that a CPO warranty is not transferrable when you purchase through another dealer or wholesaler. It is only transferrable if you buy the vehicle from an individual who has the CPO warranty on their car.

I could be wrong about this :dunno:.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

bten said:


> It was my understanding that a CPO warranty is not transferrable when you purchase through another dealer or wholesaler. It is only transferrable if you buy the vehicle from an individual who has the CPO warranty on their car.
> 
> I could be wrong about this :dunno:.


i have never heard this before....


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

The BMW CPO warranty is attached to the car, not the owner.

Once a BMW is CPO'd, it does not matter if BMW or Acura sells you the car, the warranty still applies.

When a car is CPO'd, or a person buys the entended warranty, the VIN is entered in the computer and the warranty is extended. Regardless of where the car ends up.

It sounds like the dealer screwed the OP or they honestly did not know what "pending" meant.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mattflyae said:


> I completely agree with you. It is basically on me in the end. I took a BMW salespersons word on the CPO coverage. I also did not look deeply enough into the BMW Conditions for CPO. I had figured since it was listed as CPO on the Vehicle History Report, and I was told it was transferable, that It was all complete. However, I should have looked further into it, maybe called BMWNA before the purchase to determine fully that it was covered. Unfortunately it was a little deceiving that CPO warranty was listed on the Vehicle History report, and listed a date that the inspection was completed. I assume now that CPO coverage is not initiated until the purchase time at the BMW Dealer.
> 
> I guess the BMW dealer does not pay the precessing fee to BMWNA until the car is sold? Anyone able to confirm that? I find it a little disappointing that, if the processing fee was already paid and the inspection was done, that the car wouldn't be covered. That would be a waist of time and the processing fee. Although it would not really be in BMWNA's best interest still to cover the car, due to the obligation to pay for my repairs.
> 
> In the end I do not hold anyone but myself accountable, just wish I had done some more research before taking BMW employees words and relying on my own basic findings.


The dealer pays the enrollment fee after they sell the car. When they sell it, they have to report the sale of the car to BMWNA, this activates the CPO warranty, and it prompts BMWNA to bill the dealership for the CPO enrollment fee. If the car is deleted from the system before it is sold (if the dealer sends the car to auction instead of selling it on the lot), they delete it from the system and they do not pay any enrollment fee on that car to BMW.

Once the car is sold as a CPO once, and the CPO warranty is activated, the warranty will stay with the car until it expires, unless something happens to the car that would cause it to be canceled (car is totaled, flooded, etc.)


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarafil, you do know a thing or two. But I would bet the wholesaler knew full well what CPO Pending meant. The posts by Amrou and Bart01 were talking about going after the wholesaler, not the BMW dealer. The OP has taken the right attitude IMO, this is a live and learn situation.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mclaren said:


> Sarafil, you do know a thing or two. But I would bet the wholesaler knew full well what CPO Pending meant. The posts by Amrou and Bart01 were talking about going after the wholesaler, not the BMW dealer. The OP has taken the right attitude IMO, this is a live and learn situation.


No - Amrou clearly wrote about the BMW dealer, to wit:



Amrou said:


> Bart001 is right,this is called an expert misrepresentation-from the BMW dealer's side and it is a valid basis for remedies.he told you the CPO is covering the car and that info influenced ur buying decision.go after them and try..


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mclaren said:


> Sarafil, you do know a thing or two. But I would bet the wholesaler knew full well what CPO Pending meant. The posts by Amrou and Bart01 were talking about going after the wholesaler, not the BMW dealer. The OP has taken the right attitude IMO, this is a live and learn situation.


I agree that the OP has the right attitude here, and I really do respect that. It's too bad that this misunderstanding took place, but he realizes what happened and how the mistake took place.

Regarding some of the other posters in this thread I can not say the same-- Amrou and Bart01 both stated that it is the BMW dealer's fault, if you go back and read their posts again.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bottom line, does any paperwork from the place you bought it say it has the CPO warranty? If so, go after them. In not, you can fight, but it will be hard to prove that they said anything.


----------



## iskoos (Mar 15, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> Bottom line, does any paperwork from the place you bought it say it has the CPO warranty? If so, go after them. In not, you can fight, but it will be hard to prove that they said anything.


Pinecone, You took the words from my mouth. 
It is very obvious that if there is one to blame, that is the dealer who sold the car to mattflyae. It didn't surprized me a bit that the dealer told him that the car has a CPO. Used car dealers KNOW very well how to work on their prey. 
Many here suggested that mattflyae should go after the dealer who sold the bmw to him, but how? where is the proof???
I will give up driving my car if that dealer gave mattflyae a written statement showing that the car had a CPO warranty.
So with no proof, it would be just waisting of time to go after that dealer. 
I am sorry mattfly, and I do understand how you feel but unless you have some sort of proof, I don't see you have any case here.
And I do not blame you either. I did the same thing before buying my BMW from a wholesaler(which was my friend). I called BMW and asked them if the car was still under warranty. They said yes(on the phone only!.. No printout or anything) And I believed it and bought the car. And I used the remaining warranty till it ended w/o a problem.

good luck...


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> I agree that the OP has the right attitude here, and I really do respect that. It's too bad that this misunderstanding took place, but he realizes what happened and how the mistake took place.
> 
> Regarding some of the other posters in this thread I can not say the same-- Amrou and Bart01 both stated that it is the BMW dealer's fault, if you go back and read their posts again.


Bart01 said "If the seller represented it as a CPO, you might have recourse against them. But that'd be a tough road. In any event, good luck!"

Then Amrou said "Bart001 is right,this is called an expert misrepresentation-from the BMW dealer's side and it is a valid basis for remedies.he told you the CPO is covering the car and that info influenced ur buying decision.go after them and try.."

So Bart01 was not talking about the BMW dealer. Amrou might have been although he agreed with Bart so I assumed he was referring to the seller.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Folks, the OP has stated the seller of the car made no representation that the car was a CPO. The OP assumed it was because during his own investigation he found that the car had been inspected and prepared to be certified and because of his own misunderstanding of the process he assumed that meant it was, in fact, certified; however, because the car was never sold as a CPO by an authorized BMW dealer to a retail customer the certification never went into force, per the CPO program rules. If you'll read carefully the posts in this thread it is all explained.

Bottom line - the OP has no cause of action.


----------

